# Apartment Front Door Handles



## BayPointArchitect (Aug 2, 2011)

My understanding has always been that the right door hardware for the door between the public corridor and the living unit needed to be lever handle and that the dead bolt needed to retract along with the turn of the handle below.  But since I can not remember when or why I started thinking this was standard, can anyone enlighten me with FHA chapter and verse?  I do not see why any other accessibility code would apply considering that this is privately owned and without using Federal funds.

My problem with the typical dead bolt is that it requires tight pinching to operate.

Thanks


----------



## TimNY (Aug 2, 2011)

Public corridor seems to indicate R-3, and consequently under the IBC... assuming this is not a Federal project.

Are you acting as designer or inspector?


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2011)

I have started seeing more residential deadbolts with a larger thumblatch that is operable with a closed fist.....but there is still the whole "one movement unlatching" thing..don't have code section or part #'s..at home ...it's gettin late...


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Aug 3, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> Public corridor seems to indicate R-3, and consequently under the IBC... assuming this is not a Federal project.Are you acting as designer or inspector?


As a commercial plan reviewer, I am looking at this as an R2 apartment complex with all 24 units falling within FHA but not full ADA regulation because they are not using Federal money to build.  All private monies.  The question was asked of me by the designer and he is willing to specify the combination lever handle that activates the dead bolt above with one flick of the wrist... but I wish I had a reference to point to.  Our jurisdiction has deleted Chapter 11 of the IBC in lieu of the 1994 version of ANSI (currently the State ADA regulation).

So lever handle or no lever handle?

Dead bolt that requires pinching or something better?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 3, 2011)

Schlage Lock S210


----------



## TimNY (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think the bolt would have to retract automatically in this situationunless there is also a night chain present.  I would only allow a single additional operation.

1008.1.9.5 Unlatching. The unlatching of any door or leaf shall not require more than one operation.

*Exceptions:*

   1. Places of detention or restraint.

2. Where manually operated bolt locks are permitted by Section 1008.1.9.4.

3. Doors with automatic flush bolts as permitted by Section 1008.1.9.3, Exception 3.

*4. Doors from individual dwelling units and sleeping units of Group R occupancies as permitted by Section 1008.1.9.3, Exception 4*

*1008.1.9.3 #4* Doors from individual dwelling or sleeping unitsof Group R occupancies having an _occupant load _of  10 or less are permitted to be equipped with a night latch, dead bolt  or security chain, provided such devices are openable from the inside  without the use of a key or tool.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Tim.  That really helps.

According to Chapter 3 of the FHA, on one side of this door should be a lever.

The other side does NOT require compliance with ANSI standards (lever handle).

A hybrid door handle with round knob on one side and lever on the other side would meet minimum FHA standards.

Personally, I would prefer the Schlage S210 hardware illustrated by Mark Handler above.


----------



## mark handler (Aug 3, 2011)

A round knob  would *NOT* meet minimum FHA standards.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Aug 5, 2011)

Oval knob...

Octogon knob?

I am simply looking at the illustration of an apartment door within my FHA book and it points to the outside of the door with a note that states that it does need to meet ANSI requirements.  Next to this illustration is the inside of the same door with a note that makes it very clear that it does NOT need to meet ANSI standards.

What am I missing here?

Thanks Mark


----------



## mark handler (Aug 5, 2011)

BayPointArchitect said:
			
		

> Oval knob...Octogon knob?
> 
> What am I missing here?


Does your Octogon knob have a shape that is easy to grasp with one hand and *does not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist* to operate?






I think not


----------

